# World's most common rifle cartridge?



## alucard

I know that the 9x19 mm Parabellum is the most common semi-auto pistol cartridge, the .357 magnum is the most common revolver cartridge and the 12 bore (guage) is the most common shell for the shotgun. 

But, what is the most common rifle cartridge, is it the .22LR?

The reason I'm asking is because I'm still new to the realm of rifles.


----------



## BAC

That's a very good question...

I can only wager a guess, but I would say the big three would be 5.56, the 7.62x51, and the 7.62x39. If you mean most numerically plentiful, I'm real tempted to toss up 8mm and 30-06 for consideration, though 8mm seems to be drying up.


-B


----------



## Queeqeg

alucard said:


> is it the .22LR?


I heard the lowly .22 outsells everything else by a factor of 8 to 1 worldwide


----------



## Bob Wright

The .357 Magnum is the most common revolver cartridge?

Not having seen any data on the subject, I would have guessed either the .38 Special, or the .38 S & W, or all the equivalents of the .38 S & W.

The British influence still prevails in countries like India and South Africa, where many old Webley and Enfield revolvers remain in service. Also, seem to recall Ruger made up a bunch of their Service Six in .38 S & W for use by police in India. In the U.S. the .38 S & W was also sold as the .38 Colt New Police, while in Europe it was known as the .380 Revolver or .380 Webley & Scott, among other appelations.

Bob Wright


----------



## Mike Barham

I am sure .22LR beats 'em all. If you're talking centerfire, though, I'd put my money of 7.62X39mm. The 70+ million AKs in worldwide circulation have to eat something.


----------



## Captain

My guess for centerfire would be the 30-06


----------



## alucard

Sorry about that Bob, I made a minor mistake. Actually, the .38 Special and the .357 Magnum are the most widely used revolver catridges.

Thanks for the info, Mike. After, doing a little research, I discovered that the 7.62 x 39mm rifle cartridge is the most commonly used rifle cartridge in the world.

And I'd like to thank everyone who helped me clear up this topic.


----------



## Bob Wright

*Interestin' claim...........*

While on the subject, many years ago the following claim was made:

"The .44-40 Winchester has killed more game, and more men, good or bad, than any other cartridge."

This before WW I when the .30 Springfield jumped forward. Certainly the .30 Springfield and its variants held the center stage for awhile, but, as was pointed out, the 7.62 x 39 must be acknowledged as champion.

Bob Wright


----------

